# [HOWTO] Gentoo :Stage 1 + Sagem fast 800 [OK]

## Linux.FraisE

Voila étant débutante sur Gentoo(débutante niv2-3 :p sous linux en général) je vous post la procédure à suivre pour installé la Gentoo avec le modem Sagem fast800(v1) des le début (oui oui :p).

	#En premier lieu vous devez télécharger System Recue Cd http://www.sysresccd.org/download.fr.php et graver. !!NE BRANCHER PAS LE MODEM²!!

--Booter avec le cd et lancer le avec les commande suivante : fb1024 (pour 1024x768) ou fb800 (pour 800x600) cdcache (a votre avis?:p) setkmap=16 (clavier fr) ,Ce qui donne : fb1024 cdcache setkmap=16, le system vas démarrer ,détecter le matériel ect ect...

--Apres qu'il soit charger vous arrivez dans un shell , taper : eagle-config ,repondez aux questions.Ensuite brancher votre modem Sagem fast 800(v1) et faite adictrl -w , cela chargera le Firmware et le DSP(enfin je pense je connait pas le system de ce drivers) , attendez la syncronisation et taper: /etc/init.d/eagle-start. Et non pas avec adsl-start ou autre,cela vous envera un message d'erreur comme quoi "pppd" n'est pas charger ou un truc du genre.

--Et voila normalement vous avez votre connexion.

--Faite un test : ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org ou links www.gentoo.org

Voila ensuite suivre la procédure d'installation basic : stage 1 ==>[url]http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/index.xml [/url]

Avec la documentation en français svp(merci pour ce beau travail).

################ERREUR ,EXPLICATION,PENDANT LA PROCEDURE##################

1: La première fois que j'ai booter le cd j'avais mon modem et un lecteur de carte Flash brancher sur les usb,

j'ai du les débrancher et attendre la fin du chargement du cd cela me renvoyer une erreur sur [ADI_CTRL]

(je me souvien plus de l'erreure désolée)

2:Quand j'ai lancée /etc/init.d/eagle-start cela ma renvoyer a une erreure comme quoi le daemons "pppd"

 n'etais pas lancer mais ma connexion fonctionner!

Si cela ne fonctionne pas essayer avec /etc/init.d/eagle-start (sans le "now").

3: Sagem fast 800(v1) <== ?? Il y'a 2 versions de sagem fast 800

ont peut les definir en regardant en dessous du modem :

Sagem fast 800 E2.

Je n'est pas testée cette version,si quelqu'un la ..

#########################################################################

Merci a l'équipe d'eagle pour ces drivers , au créateur(s) de System Recue Cd, aux traducteurs de la documentation de gentoo

Et a tous ceux qui ont contribuer et contribue à ce merveilleux travail : Gentoo  :Wink: .

----------

## sireyessire

C sympa comme post mais même si je vais paraître chi*** je mettrai [HOWTO] au lieu de [config] dans le titre du thread et je corrigerai les fautes de frappe(ou de grammaire...)  :Shocked:  ....

PS dsl mais pour un document explicatif ça passerait un peu mieux  :Rolling Eyes: 

[EDIT] Merci pour le titre   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sleeper

Faudrait aussi qu'on regroupe tout ca dans une meta-faq ...

----------

## Sleeper

 *Linux.FraisE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3: Sagem fast 800(v1) <== ?? Il y'a 2version de sagem fast 800
> 
> ont peut les definir en regardant en dessous du modem :
> ...

 

Il y en a meme trois ... et elles marchent toutes avec le driver .. 

Par contre je n'ai pas verifie recemment la version du driver du rescue CD .. Normalement ca devrait etre une 1.0.4 donc y'a pas de pbs .

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

petite modifs a faire : donc au boot ne branchez pas le modem ca c'est bon , ensuite tapez eagleconfig , puis ce dernier nous retourne une erreur (normal)

brancher le modem pour faire ensuite eaglectrl -w , une fois la synchro ok , refaire eagleconfig puis taper startadsl .

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> Faudrait aussi qu'on regroupe tout ca dans une meta-faq ...

 

ça c'est deja pas mal  :Very Happy: 

[EDIT]Oups, je viens de voir la date de ce HOWTO ... donc je pense que ce post ne sert a rien ..  :Smile: [/EDIT]

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Gros up mais pour eviter toutes ces complications :

La Kaella integre les drivers + un script créer pour les maitenaneurs de la Kaella intégré dans le Menu K

Bref on lance le script , on donne l'user et le mdp et ca marche  :Smile: 

Aussi , la Mandrakemove (basé sur mdk) intégre les drivers donc eagleocnfig--> startadsl et rulezz  :Smile: 

----------

